# poulaki



## Demtt

Hi 
A friend of mine wrote this sentence "na'sai kala poulaki mou.kalo blemma" to me but I don't know its mean..
So.. Can anybody help me?


----------



## GreekNative

Hi Demtt,

"Na'sai kala" is very generic and its translation depends very much on context. It's a phrase of tenderness wishing you well, thanking you for something, wishing you a good trip, etc etc. "Poulaki mou" (literally "my little bird") can be translated as "my dear". So in a very general way it could be translated as "I wish you well, my dear". 

"Kalo blemma" is not correct Greek; it doesn't mean anything. Literally, it means "Have a good glance" (???). May be you're going to a spectacle (i.e. a concert) and they wish you have a good time? If not, I can't imagine what your friend means to say.


----------



## winegrower

I think "Kalo blemma" stands for "καλό βλήμα" (βλήμα=projectile, missile) which is a slang expression meaning more or less "good luck" (the way they wished soldiers going to war!).


----------



## elineo

winegrower said:


> I think "Kalo blemma" stands for "καλό βλήμα" (βλήμα=projectile, missile) which is a slang expression meaning more or less "good luck" (the way they wished soldiers going to war!).



The most common is 'καλό βόλι" (have a good shot) and it is used for the soldiers and for the young men in their early sexual experiences.


----------



## winegrower

elineo said:


> The most common is 'καλό βόλι" (have a good shot) and it is used for the soldiers and for the young men in their early sexual experiences.


 Yes, you're right, I knew it was not a good idea right after I wrote it, and I hoped no one would notice but you did!


----------



## jett starr

Demtt said:


> Hi
> A friend of mine wrote this sentence "na'sai kala poulaki mou.kalo blemma" to me but I don't know its mean..
> So.. Can anybody help me?




Poulaki means "bird' in Greek and in Greek slang in means "penis"... no joke


----------



## apmoy70

jett starr said:


> Poulaki means "bird' in Greek and in Greek slang in means "penis"... no joke


Actually it's not slang, but baby talk, and it refers to both the male and female genitalia (and it means "little bird", it's diminutive)


----------



## Αγγελος

But "poulaki mou" is definitely a term of endearment, with no sexual connotation whatsoever.


----------

